# Sayoc Kali Seminar, Bloomington, Indiana May 2004



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 20, 2004)

There will be a Sayoc Kali seminar with Guro Jeff Chung in Bloomington, Indiana on May 22-23.  It is open to the general public. 

For more information, punch in the following URL for details.

http://www.trymcma.com.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2004)

This is good news for those of us in the area! I'm checking my calendar now!


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 27, 2004)

If you are anywhere in the area you cant go wrong with this one!!!


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2004)

I had to miss it for family obligations--how was it?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (May 31, 2004)

We had a great time.

We had a small number in attendance...but several people came in from Chicago, Louisville, and Anderson, Indiana.

Guro went over non-linear attacks, Sayoc Silak from transition drill one, foot takedowns, Seven Count Passing Drill counters to counters, and a lot more.  Every time we get Guro in we have more than enough out of one seminar to work on for at least a YEAR.

Following the seminar attendees and Guro Jeff went out to Janko's Little Zagreb, which is possibly the best steak house in Indiana.  I told that to one of the guys from Chicago, and he rolled his eyes.  After eating his porterhouse, he agreed it might just be the best steakhouse in the state.

Heads up, Keith Wetoskey is going to host him into Waterloo, Indiana, sometime in November.  Date to be set.  Hopefully it won't be November 6, as we have one of our girls fighting in Hook and Shoot.

It was a great time...I hope people can make it in next year or catch him up in Waterloo.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## Ceicei (May 31, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> We had a great time.
> 
> We had a small number in attendance...but several people came in from Chicago, Louisville, and Anderson, Indiana.
> 
> Guro went over non-linear attacks, Sayoc Silak from transition drill one, foot takedowns, Seven Count Passing Drill counters to counters, and a lot more. Every time we get Guro in we have more than enough out of one seminar to work on for at least a YEAR.


Whet our appetites a bit more... tell us what you have learned, what impressed you, what was new...

- Ceicei


----------



## hardheadjarhead (May 31, 2004)

Ceicei, et al

I don't know how familiar you are with Sayoc Kali.  Its purely a blade art that focuses on employment of primarily knives.  

Rather than using angles of attack with the weapon, Sayoc employs templates...think of them as striking patterns for insertion of the knife.  The most commonly used is "3 of 9", a modified six count version of which can be seen in the movie "The Hunted."   "3 of 9" is one of 36 basic templates, but it is the one that people seem to train the most.  One can get a lot out of just that pattern.

Last weekend we did variations on "3 of 9", using blades in different hands for both feeder and receiver, reversing the grips, and that sort of thing.  Sayoc is a "feeder based" art, in that the person delivering the cut is the one getting the primary training...but the receiver (the one receiving the cut) also gets a bunch of technique honed during the practice.  That said, its an aggressive art that teaches one very quickly that its good to be the one with the knife.

The non-linear attacks can best be described as indirect attacks.  Twelve were taught.  An example:  Deliver a high forehand thrust and then snake it down into a low backhand thrust to the torso...the receiver tries to check the first strike and opens himself up to the second.

The Silak that was taught off of Transition Drill One consists of empty hand responses to a pattern of strikes.  Think of the Transition Drill being a bit like "set sparring" in Gung Fu.  In this drill the feeder attacks with a slash (or whatever) and the receiver blocks and does a limb destruction of disarm.  We learned a few variations off of those.  Example:  In the flow the feeder delivers a forehand slash to the neck, the receiver passes the knife to the right with his left hand, grabbing the hand and driving his right elbow into the fist holding the knife, ostensibly breaking it.  I like this technique, and can think of variations to it.

The Seven Count Passing Drill is also a set series of strikes, but seems to be more oriented towards the receiver.  Think of a series of locks and strips of the blade, all put into a flowing sequence.  The counters to the locks are taught, and we got into the counters to the counters of the locks.  Good stuff...stimiulating.  It develops spontaneous reaction and gets a person thinking.

What else can I tell you?  If you need a more specific breakdown, I can go there.  No problem.


Regards.

Steve

P.S.

Ceicei, that article I told you about got accepted FINALLY and is in press.  I'll let you know when I get a copy.


----------



## Ceicei (May 31, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Ceicei, et al
> 
> I don't know how familiar you are with Sayoc Kali. Its purely a blade art that focuses on employment of primarily knives.


 I knew it is a knife art, but beyond that, my knowledge is minimal.



			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Rather than using angles of attack with the weapon, Sayoc employs templates...think of them as striking patterns for insertion of the knife. The most commonly used is "3 of 9", a modified six count version of which can be seen in the movie "The Hunted." "3 of 9" is one of 36 basic templates, but it is the one that people seem to train the most. One can get a lot out of just that pattern.
> 
> <snip for brevity>
> 
> Good stuff...stimiulating. It develops spontaneous reaction and gets a person thinking.


Wow! Looks like you've covered a lot of ground there... That's definitely not a style for the faint of heart. Is there a website that explains more about Sayoc Kali?



			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Ceicei, that article I told you about got accepted FINALLY and is in press. I'll let you know when I get a copy.


That's good news! I'll be waiting.... 

- Ceicei


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Ceicei,

You can check www.sayoc.com and then link to Guro Jeff's Tribal Blade Fightingarts website from there.

The stuff I listed was just a smidgen of the overall material handed down.  


Regards,

Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm sorry I missed this--it sounds like there was some good stuff!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 1, 2004)

You'd have had fun, Arnisador...given your FMA background.

I think anybody would have enjoyed it, though.  We had a couple of guys there who had never picked up a knife.  They did fine.  The advanced students were more than ready to help the beginners.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Rizaldy (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm sorry you weren't able to make it to the the Indiana seminar.  It was alot of fun.... The guys in Indiana are fantastic hosts.  Steve's right....that was the best steak I ever had.  I'm still looking for on as comperable here in Chicago.  No luck as of yet.  Anyways, since you missed this seminar,  you have a chance to see guro jeff in chicago.  Here's a post of the info...


*Hey All,*

*Guro Jeff Chung will be holding a seminar in the Chicagoland area on June 13th, 2004.*

*Here's the info:*

*Sunday, June 13, 2004 -- Lombard, IL*


Sayoc Kali Seminar in Lombard, Illinois 
Sunday, June 13, 2004
featuring Guro Jeff Chung, Associate L-2 Instructor


Time: 10:00 am to 4:00pm 
Cost: $75.00 


Seminar will be held at:
Amerisuites Lombard/Chicago
2340 S. Fountain Square Dr.
Lombard, Illinois 60148
Phone: 630-932-6501
Main Meeting Room

You can check out the flier at: http://doble-daga.com/chi_seminar.html

Hope to see you all there!

Rizaldy Rey Tacadena
Chicago Sayoc Training GL
http://www.doble-daga.com
sayockali2003@yahoo.com


----------

